# Original Art



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

having just come back from brighton where ive blown alot of money on art (something i used to do before getting into watches) i was just wondering where peoples tastes lie on here .

ive just added 3 nice pieces to my collection ,im very much into pop art and graffitti art so have got my hands on a banksy and some other up and coming artists that ive been following ,i also have a few julian murphy pictures that are a bit naughty .i have a bridget riley and a peter blake , aswell as some very nice pieces by local artists .

so does anyone have any picasso's or renoir's kicking around , do you like art or is it just worn on the wrist i understand if im on my own here but im excited by my recent buys thats all so i thought id ask the question.

many thanks .

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

where do you start? from hirsts "spinning" paintings to Dali's surealist art........to "outsider" artits? I must admit, i seem to have an interest in things that are "challenging" or as the 710 puts it............****









I have a 2 originals....both were done by a friend of mine of the 710, and a few screen prints of Guy Peelhaert (i have his book somewhere)

I dont quite get some, as i need to know where the artist is coming from or in what context the art is in to be able to make a judgement on it on wether i like it or not.

heres one of my favourites.....

hello spaceboy spinning picture By Danien Hirst & David Bowie










and heres the screen print i have of Bowies Diamond Dogs


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I do like a good bit of photography and one of my best friends is an incredible painter. He's also as mad as a box of frogs so a fair bit of it is bonkers! He's given me quite a lot, but most of it is his old sketch books.

I work at an arts uni (which includes Central St. Martins et al) so I get to go to a fair few private views. Much of it is very good, but an equal amount is a right load of old









All in my very humble opinion of course...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love damian hurst my wife thinks hes a prick ,she is vegetarian so i think that has something to do with it .

my favorite has to be naum gabo or lichtenstien ,but ive suddenly got back into art collecting through my f.i.l he collects art on a scale i can only wish too one day -he recently bought the original artwork to the who live in leeds (anniversary present) has an amazing collection including lowry's ,pollocks and some newer stuff so passionate about art makes me inspired sometimes .


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I love looking around museums with old masters etc..favorate works of art tend to be landscapes and spent a bit of time in Paris in the Louvre. Lot of variation there.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Escher prints on the wall at home.....










.....but I love gallery installations like Cornelia Parker's 'Cold Dark Matter'....










.....and Doris Salcedo's amazing 'Shibboleth' currently at the Tate Modern:










Cheers


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i went to the tate modern last month and saw that very interesting ,,from up high it looks like its painted on its only when you get close and realise its actually a crack the work that went into that is astonishing.

i love that shed too brilliant .

escher is a good choice something you can look at for ages and still keep seeing something different .

nice.

jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jason, Im with you mate... Im a huge Banksy, Dface, Bast, Faile, Jamie Reid, Paul Catheral, Warhol, Burton Morris, STOT, Static, SPQR (and others) fan... I rarely post on the Banksy forum but you can find me there... 

As for up n coming artists SPQR and Static are current faves of mine... Nick Walker is another and Im still wondering if my Vandal print will arrive... we'll see...

Drop me a PM if you want to chat this kind of art... so tell us what you bought Im keen to know... unsigned Trolleys?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> i went to the tate modern last month and saw that very interesting ,,from up high it looks like its painted on its only when you get close and realise its actually a crack the work that went into that is astonishing.
> 
> jason.


It's amazing how they integrated it into the building 

Here's one my own creations - an interactive air-powered sound installation at Magna:



















Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alan we should have another thread with all your installations. amazing work mate


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't got an artistic bone in my body







.... my house is an original artwork and art print free zone.

I don't appreciate modern art at all ... I went to the Tate Modern last November at the insistence of someone and can't remember the last time I was so bored ... a couple of semi-interesting things ... the crack in the floor which according to the guidebook was supposed to be something to do with racism and modernity ... it was a crack FFS







seen plenty of those in my life and they normally represented trouble ... especially 10,000 feet down!

Give me one of Alan's installations any day!

The building was interesting and had a nice lunch in the restaurant (it was part of the deal, I wasn't going to go otherwise







) good views over the river


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT.... you grumpy sod!
















I love the Tate modern... great building and usually mostly good art... tho there will always be something that is a bridge too far, thats what its there for...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dapper said:


> Here's one my own creations - an interactive air-powered sound installation at Magna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the Magna... I want to go again.









Great work Alan!







This was about the only things the kids enjoyed...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I think this work sums up the vast majority of modern art for me:

Tracey Emin's "I've Got It All"










She should have subtitled it "[email protected] keep giving me money"

And if people can't tell what a work is supposed to be, it isn't "challenging", it's just *****. Does anyone else remember this accidental critic?









I quite like the look of *Air Waves* Alan, it obviously took a lot of work to create and it actually involves people, much better than cutting a sheep in half, I could walk past the butcher's window if I wanted to see that.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have to agree with most of unlucky alf's views ...









Mind you I do like Freddie Linksy's "The Best Loved Elephant"









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1770


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

JoT said:


> ........I do like Freddie Linksy's "The Best Loved Elephant"
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Excellent, that illustrates the ludicrous Emperor's new clothes mentality of the modern art world perfectly.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Laughing my ass off at the BBC page... if it looks like a duck, and walks like a duck, and leaves duck **** everywhere, then it's a duck.

I think the dirty bath one is the best! Going off that I should be an artist of international repute. I have an amazing installation on my bedroom floor, I call it 'Smelly laundry'. It has undertones of spousal hatred interspersed with sheer laziness.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I much prefer the classics myself. As for modern art, well let's just politely say that I'm not overly impressed with it.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I do admire artistic endeavour, but I'm often more in tune with the craftsman. I admire the British 20th century painters and engravers Ravilious and Bawden, Ardizzone and Nash, or for something modern David Cook (a local Yorkshire artist). Pottery and silversmithing I often enjoy.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Velvet Elvis!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats the great thing about art.....its all subjective.

sometimes it helps if you understand what and where the artist is coming from (man) to understand what it is about. The "emin" is an obvious pi$$take, as well as hirst's animals in tank.....its sometimes the art establishment that make themselves look stupid by creaming themselves over something that is clearly ridiculous........while the artiste laughs all the way to the bank.........


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

potz said:


> This whole art business is a strange one. Classical paintings, whether you like them or not, display great craftsmanship. I went to "The Spirit of Venice" in London (years ago!) and I must say I was not impressed. they were all huge and dark and damaged and apart from the sheer craftsmanship there was which appealed to me.
> 
> Many of today's "artists" just dab some paint onto anything and if no one gets the point the critics move in, start the hype by forcing their interpretations on the public, and calling anyone not taking part a mindless yob not able to appreciate art.
> 
> ...


_"Cologne's Early Spring Exhibition was set up in a pub, and required that participants walk past urinals while being read lewd poetry by a woman in a communion dress"_

A contemporary description of a 1920 DaDa exhibition - plus ca change?

(Ceci n'est pas une rÃ©ponse...)


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

chris l said:


> _"Cologne's Early Spring Exhibition was set up in a pub, and required that participants walk past urinals while being read lewd poetry by a woman in a communion dress"_
> 
> A contemporary description of a 1920 DaDa exhibition - plus ca change?
> 
> (Ceci n'est pas une rÃ©ponse...)


Now, having a woman talk dirty to me whilst I've got the old chap out *is* the sort of art I could appreciate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > _"Cologne's Early Spring Exhibition was set up in a pub, and required that participants walk past urinals while being read lewd poetry by a woman in a communion dress"_
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL... this thread is superb... so we found out most of us like different art... a bit like watches then...









I like the Emin pic...







reminds me of the on down the back of the Barbican in Plymouth, by an artist who I forget, with the guy crapping money...









What is amusing is that most younger kids will know who Banksy is but perhaps not Warhol or Picasso, and many of them have painted themselves... "art is only a trip to Halfords away..."


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I have refrained from putting my opinions down because I wanted to see what everyone thought of the Art world.

I am or was a trained technical illustrator/graphical illustrator/artist with a sideline of photography; I started out illustrating in the classical naturalistic/realistic genre (that was at college), then had a bit of a development through the "why am I drawing and painting like this when there are better artists than me out there" issues, so I ended up working my way through artistic development with the help of my drawing tutor who was an installation artist and an absolute incredible painter/drawer in his own right. To cut a long story short, many artists out there can seriously paint and draw with skill and finesse; its just that they have developed what they have learned into their own style and that is why people like/dislike them.

Shawn, Jon and a few others have also picked up on this; you have to know how?, what?, why? and when? the artist did what he/she did in order to put their art into context.

A lay person can say "yep I like that" without knowing the answers to the questions above, BUT, if you understand what art is about then the how?, what?, why? and when? will make sense of the art.

I had a PM from Shawn about Hirsts'/Bowie rotation paintings, I said there was no control in them - which there isn't......that's the point. Hirst is a fastidious painter/artist with every error (as he sees it) removed, with this knowledge his rotations become contextualised and more understandable

Unless of course he is taking the pi$$.

What do I like?? everything! with background knowledge into the Hows and whats etc


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JonW said:


> ... Nick Walker is another and Im still wondering if my Vandal print will arrive... we'll see...


It landed today! Wahooooo! This sums up a lot of graf art for me...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy, great post mate. Do you have any of your stuff you want to share?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments about my work, much appreciated


















_Ce n'est pas une montre_

Cheers


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Jon, here you go mate, the artwork is from my college days and the photos from 2 years ago.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

and here's one I had earlier


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > ... Nick Walker is another and Im still wondering if my Vandal print will arrive... we'll see...
> ...


not only does he have a very enviable collection of watches i now find out he has a mind blowing collection of art .very nice new addition.if ever youre stuck for wall space ill look after some for you.

jas.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

There's a little-known artist with exhibits in all the world's great galleries, London, New York, Rome, Paris etc.

He painted tiny, almost microscopic, pictures, visited the galleries himself and secretly stuck them onto the gallery walls amongst the other works.

The endeavour, in itself, was a work of art - with a sense of humour


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > ... Nick Walker is another and Im still wondering if my Vandal print will arrive... we'll see...
> ...


I really like that Jon, it does sum up the whole world not just art.....................contributions to existence are accomplished by everyone, they are just not completed by whom you think they should be


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

What a great thread.

IMO there is nothing more subjective than art!

Originally I was trained in Architecture where we spend long periods studying artists and their work. Many a day I spend wandering the Tate and wondered what the hell this was all about! Equally I would look at a Picasso and say â€˜OK, I think I understand it but really - whatâ€™s all the fuss aboutâ€™. Many years later I come to a firm conclusion that Art like Architecture (and including watches) is purely â€˜sensorialâ€™ â€" what evokes and triggers that shiver down your spine? â€" Well thatâ€™s how it works for me anyhow.

I my home I have a few Ken Done (kendone.com) prints and artwork/pictures by the Architects Carlos Scarpa & Louis Barragan otherwise itâ€™s mostly pictures Iâ€™ve taken whist on my travels.

Hereâ€™s one that is hanging in my lounge which I originally took in 1991 (the actual print is much clearer/sharper because this is a photo of a photo â€" but you get the ideaâ€¦)










Andy - You are one VERY VERY tallented guy mate.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> What a great thread.
> 
> IMO there is nothing more subjective than art!
> 
> ...


Thank you Stu, you are very kind. (don't do anything now...I don't get the time, what with my daughter keeping me occupied).

I also like architecture and the thought process of engineering design, the art world and architectural world are inextricably linked.........both rely on being able to "see" and conceptualise the design process to finalise a desire.........does that sound pompous twaddle


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

dapper said:


> There's a little-known artist with exhibits in all the world's great galleries, London, New York, Rome, Paris etc.
> 
> He painted tiny, almost microscopic, pictures, visited the galleries himself and secretly stuck them onto the gallery walls amongst the other works.
> 
> The endeavour, in itself, was a work of art - with a sense of humour


I've been away from art for a number of years now, I've not heard of that artist but it sounds very good, sort of driving people to look at art galleries in a new light, trying to find these miniature works...........sort of David and Goliath struggle.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Absolutely Stu, without "space" we cannot see the whole







, and dyslexia although it can be restricting it can also release you from the confines of society that we are taught from a very young age, society, pa! it's all the fault of society


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JonW said:


> LOL... this thread is superb... so we found out most of us like different art... a bit like watches then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robert Lenkiewicz, a 'controversial' artist. I was known as a bit of an 'artist' myself when out and about on Union Street with a couple of mates from TwoNine...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BnGUK, Thats the guy... loved his studio... total mess. superb.







Thinking about him he also had a great wayward look to him. The same one Jamie Reid uses, two peas... LOL.

Andy, great works. you really should do more. I know its hard to find the time, but you have a good eye for it and im sure you would enjoy it







Also totally agree with your comment on Nick Walker's 'Vandal' work, much of life isnt what it seems.









Stuart, Loving the photo, very moody. Im less sure about KenDone, tho we see his stuff so much round here Im over it I guess. For more traditional aussie artists, Im more of a ProHart fan, but only the really mental stuff he did, especially when he was using his blunderbus and xmas tree decs filled with paint... I have one of those.







Reg Mombasa is also good, I need to grab someting of his... its very 'aussie'.









Jas, youre too kind mate. I been buying stuff for a few years and been lucky to get to know some cool people. Plus when I was buying Banksy they were Â£75 unsigned and Â£150 signed.... somewhat different to today... LOL

Banksy has also done a few additions to art galleries around the world, mostly driven by the fact his sister tore up his pictures when he was a kid and when he moaned about it she said 'Well it not like your work will ever be hanging in the Louvre...' LOL


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> and here's one I had earlier


I can understand how you got your horizons wonky though!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I took this one in my garden last year.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im so glad this subject threw up so many different responses ,its true art and watch collecting are quite similar it all comes down to personal taste ,some of the art i have i understand some i just like for the humour or some other connection and others i like purely because of the work or genius thats gone into it .

thanks for contributing its been a good read over the week.










jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Totally agree Jas... the different tastes have been most illuminating. i will keep on buying and enjoying it, I know you will do too


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Totally agree Jas... the different tastes have been most illuminating. i will keep on buying and enjoying it, I know you will do too


will do- have this week ,i really need to join that forum you told me about and get this on the under 50 thread. will be great in my games room.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice work Potz, liking it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm....."the day" and "infinity" are superb..........very interesting chris


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a short film made by my two sons:






Cheers


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

'The Day' does it for me Chris









Way way over my very simple head Alan. Are they doing media at College or Uni?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

potz said:


> Managed to find some of the stuff I did when I was still working as a multi-media designer ...
> 
> Ginko
> 
> ...


They are excellent.







Apple tree for me I think.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> Are they doing media at College or Uni?


Digital Arts 

Here's another one: Mug

Cheers


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like contemporary art and have quite a few paintings. Will post some pics later.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

adrian said:


> I like contemporary art and have quite a few paintings. Will post some pics later.


good man ,how contempary and will be interested as to what is good in canada.

my recent purchase.










jason.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This is one of my latest. It is called "Cerf volant chat" (flying kite cat) and the painter is named Raymond Martin. Sorry for the quality but it is a rather large painting, also my photographic skills are not very high.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

adrian said:


> This is one of my latest. It is called "Cerf volant chat" (flying kite cat) and the painter is named Raymond Martin. Sorry for the quality but it is a rather large painting, also my photographic skills are not very high.


very nice i quite like that is he a local artist?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> This is one of my latest. It is called "Cerf volant chat" (flying kite cat) and the painter is named Raymond Martin. Sorry for the quality but it is a rather large painting, also my photographic skills are not very high.


Hey Adrian welcome back







it's only been 2 years and 8 months .... have you still got the Orfina?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Actually he is quite known here. Just google the name.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Hey Adrian welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never sell that baby.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > I like contemporary art and have quite a few paintings. Will post some pics later.
> ...


I'm glad I found someone with the same interest, not just watches. I'll try to take photos to what I have and keep you update with further acquisitions. Unfortunately the budget is not big and I have to fend between paintings and watches.


----------

